# Ovulation monitors



## puredevonian (Mar 15, 2011)

Whilst I'm waiting to get prepared for IVF I'm just interested in what my body is doing and I'm interested in buying a ovulating monitor but which one......does anybody know?  

Ive been looking at the clearblue but have found out that I would need to buy sticks for it!!!! Are there any monitors that wouldn't need to add to the cost?


----------



## Fingerscrossed23 (Jan 12, 2011)

i bought the clearblue one on ebay, second hand and got the sticks a bit cheaper there too. It does work really well andis a little cheaper on eaby than buying it brand new. Good luck x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya


You would have 2 options to test for LH surge with your urine. The ovulation sticks (cheap dip in pots or pee on which come in both lines and digital that show smiley face) or monitors which need sticks to test your urine and transfer the info into the monitor.


The main thing with monitors is that it will monitor your cycle and keep info for a few cycles to help you guestimate when you will get your surge. All monitors would need test sticks to transfer the info as this is the most hygienic way to test and dispose (just like diabetic glucose meters) 


Ebay is the best place for deals, as prices can change all the time, unless you collect Boots or supermarket points and use them instead


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi there

The Clearblue monitor and the sticks are also cheaper on Amazon, nearly half the price they are in Boots.


----------

